# تمهيد / مبردات مياه الشرب



## ibrahim nassar (29 يناير 2011)

تمهيد / مبردات مياه الشرب

تزداد الحاجة في فصل الصيف الى الماء البارد وذلك لرتفاع درجة حرارة الجو , وفقد الإنسان لكمية كبير من السوائل من جسمه بسبب التعرق , وبسبب الاستهلاك الكبير والكثير للمياه الباردة في فصل الصيف وكثرة الحاجة له ,وضرورة تواجد الماء البارد في كل مكان مثل مواقع العمل والمساجد والمكاتب والاسواق والمنازل وغيرها . ... 
دعت الحاجة الى توفير مبردات المياه بهذه الأماكن حتى في المنازل مع توفر الثلاجات المنزلية بها , وذلك لتوفير الماء البارد والمناسب من حيث درجة الحرارة والنقاوة في فصل الصيف وغيره, حيث اصبحت مبردات الماء من الحاجات الضرورية, هذا ويتم تصنيع مبردات المياه
بعدة اشكال وأحجام وقدرات مختلفة. 
وتعتبر مبردات المياه إحدى تطبيقات التبريد بالانضغاط الميكانيكي,حيث تتكون دائرة التبريد من( ضاغط ومكثف وماسورة شعرية ومبخر ) والدائرة الكهربائية من ( منظم درجة حرارة الماء ومرحل كهربائي وقاطع حماية ومحرك الضاغط وغيرها ) 
وسنتناول في هذه الحقيبة (برادات المياة ) المهارات اللازمة من حيث : - 
1 – انواع برادات المياه 
2 – مكونات برادات المياه
3 – الدائرة الميكانيكية برادات المياه
4 - الدائرة الكهربائية برادات المياه
5 – اعمال الصيانة لبرادات المياه ​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (29 يناير 2011)

مقدمة جميلة .... بانتظار الشرح

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim nassar (7 فبراير 2011)

نظرية عمل برادات المياه 
*عند**تشغيل برادة المياه علي وضع تبريد المياه فيكون الجذر الحساس **للثيرموستات** مستشعرا ارتفاع درجة حرارة المياه الموجودة بخزان البرادة , فيسمح بمرور التيار الكهربائي إلى محرك الضاغط **فتبدأ دائرة التبريد في العمل فيقوم الضاغط بسحب غاز مركب التبريد من *
*المبخر عن **طريق خط السحب فيرفع ضغطة ودرجة حرارته *
*نتيجة عملية الإنضغاط ودفعة إلي المكثف على هيئة غاز ضغط عالي ودرجة حرارة عالية ثم يقوم المكثف بتحويله إلي سائل نتيجة فقدان الحرارة إلي الهواء الخارجي ثم يمر من خلال الفلتر لتنقية من الشوائب وإمتصاص الرطوبة ثم يمر خلال الماسورة التي تعمل علي المحافظة فرق الضغط بين المكثف والمبخر ليعملان على تكثيف وتبخير مركب التبريد وتزويد المبخر بسائل التبريد حسب الحمل الحراري لمياه الشرب.*
*وفي المبخر يقوم بتحويل سائل وسيط التبريد الى بخار تحت ضغط منخفض ودرجة حرارة منخفضة نتيجة إمتصاص الحرارة من الماء الموجود داخل خزان برادة المياه وتستمر الدورة بالعمل حتى تنخفض درجة حرارة الماء الموجود بالخزان للدرجة المعاير عليها **الثرموستات على ان تكون هذه الدرجة اعلى من درجة تجمد الماء ( 5 - 15 )ْ س **ليقوم بقطع التيار 
الكهربائي عن محرك الضاغط , ليوقف دائرة التبريد عن العمل. 
فترتفع درجة حرارة الماء بعد ذلك عن الدرجة المعاير عليها الثرموستات فيسمح الثرموستات بمرور التيار الكهربائي الى محرك الضاغط لتعمل دائرة تبريد المياه مرة أخرى, وهكذا تتكرر العملية .*


----------



## ibrahim nassar (7 فبراير 2011)

• *أنواع برادات المياه*
يوجد انواع واشكال كثيرة لبرادات المياة فمنها المنزلية والمكتبية والخاصة بالاسواق والمساجد والساحات العامة وغيرها ,
ويمكن إجمال هذه الانواع بما يلي: _ 
1 - برادة المياه ذات القارورة : - وتكون هذه البردات ذات اشكال والوان متعددة ويتم تصنيعها حسب رغبة المستورد لها ورغبة الزبون او الديكور , وتكون ذات قدرات صغيرة . ومتوفرة بحنفية ( محبس (صنبور ماء)
واحد او إثنان في حالت الماء الساخن. 
2 - برادة المياه ذات صنبور واحد :- وتكون هذه البردات أيضا ذات اشكال والوان متعددة ويتم تصنيعها حسب رغبة المستورد لها ورغبة الزبون او الديكور , وتكون ذات قدرات أكبر من سابقتها من البرادات . ومتوفرة بحنفية ( محبس (صنبور ماء) . او حنفيتين للماء الغير مبرد .
وتكون سعتها من الماء حسب قدرتها التبريدية , وتكون متصلة بمصدر للماء دائم مع عوامة لتحديد والتحكم بمستوى الماء ويجب ان يوفر لها مصدر لتصريف الماء المستهلك , ويركب معها فلاتر( ( ro لتنقية الماء من
الشوائب وغيرها من المواد الضارة .
3 - برادة المياه الكبيرة :- وتكون هذه البردات أيضا ذات اشكال والوان متعددة ويتم تصنيعها حسب رغبة المستورد لها ورغبة الزبون او الديكور , وتكون ذات قدرات أكبر من سابقتها من البرادات . ومتوفرة بأكثر من حنفيتي للماء المبرد ويركب ايضا معها حنفيه للماء الفاتر الغير مبرد.
وتكون سعتها من الماء حسب قدرتها التبريدية , وتكون متصلة بمصدر للماء دائم مع عوامة لتحديد والتحكم بمستوى الماء ويجب ان يوفر لها مصدر لتصريف الماء المستهلك , ويركب معها فلاتر ( ( ro لتنقية الماء من
الشوائب وغيرها من المواد الضارة . ويتم تركيبها في المساجد والساحات العامة والاسواق الكبيرة .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (11 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim nassar (14 فبراير 2011)

*برادات مياه الشرب تكملة 

2 – مكونات برادات المياه

1- جسم البرادة :- 
عبارة عن إطار أو هيكل مصنوع من مقاطع حديدية ومغطي بألواح من الصاج علي هيئة صندوق بداخله توجد وحدة التكثيف وتشغل الجزء السفلي أما الجزء العلوي فيشغله نظام تبريد المياه ( وحدة التبخير ) الذي يتم عزله بعازل حراري سمكة حوالي 2بوصة ويمكن فك وتركيب الألواح المعدنية المغلفة للهيكل بسهولة وذلك لإمكانية الوصول إلي أجزاء دائرة التبريد ومحتوياتها الداخلية للمبرد عند إجراء عمليات الصيانة .
ويغطي الصندوق من أعلي بحوض مصنوع من الألواح الإستانلس إستيل أومادة غير قابلة للصدأ وتزود بعض البرادات من أسفل بغرفة تبريد تستخدم لحفظ الأطعمة والمشروبات . 
كما ويتم عمل فتحات خاصة في جسم المبرد لتمديد وتوصيل وتثبيت الأجزاء من خلالها وعليها.
•2 - حنفيات المياه وخط التصريف وخزان الماء الساخن وفلاتر الماء
التي تعمل على امداد وتوفير وتسهيل عملية استخدام برادات المياه من حيث الحصول على الماء البارد والحار والنقي في ان واحد وتصريف المياه المستخدمة في اماكن التصريف المناسبة .
3 – الدائرة الميكانيكية برادات المياه
هي عبارة عن جهاز يعمل بالانضغاط الميكانيكي( ثيرموديناميكي) ويعمل في دورة مغلقة فيقوم بنقل الحرارة من حيز التبريد( خزان ماء الشرب) إلى وسط التكثيف باستخدام مادة شغالة (مركب التبريد) تأخذ شغلا من الضاغط . 
+ عناصر ( أجزاء ) دائرة التبريد الميكانيكي لبرادة المياه : - 
+ تعريف دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية: - 
هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الأنابيب ضمن دائرة مغلقة تحتوي على كمية محدودة من مركب وسيط التبريد وتتكون من الأجزاء التالية : -
Compressor 1 – الضاغط
وظيفية : - سحب غاز(بخار) مركب التبريد من المبخر وضغطه وطرده إلى المكثف . 
ملاحظه ( مركب التبريد يكون في الحالة الغازية لأنه يكون قد سحب الحرارة من المياه الموجودة داخل خزان المياه)
Condenser 2 – المكثف 
وظيفية : - يستقبل المكثف غاز مركب التبريد المضغوط من الضاغط وبواسطة الهواء المحيط بسطح المكثف والذي يمر فوق ملفات وأنابيب و زعانف المكثف تنتقل الحرارة الموجودة بغاز مركب التبريد الى الهواء المحيط بالمكثف فيتكاثف مركب التبريد ويتحول الى سائل تحت تأثير ضغط الضاغط . 
Capillary Tube 3 – الأنبوبة الشعرية 
وظيفتها: - تعمل على إحداث فرق في الضغط بين المكثف والمبخر , وتعمل أيضا على تنظيم مرور سائل مركب التبريد الى المبخر حسب الحمل الحراري الموجود داخل خزان البرادة . 
Evaporator 4 – المبخر 
وظيفية : - يدخل سائل مركب التبريد الى المبخر عن طريق الأنبوبة الشعرية فيبدأ بالغليان داخل أنابيب المبخر , وذلك نتيجة لانخفاض الضغط وسحب الحرارة من(المياه الموجودة بلخزان ) وبعد إن يتحول مركب التبريد الى غاز يقوم الضاغط بسحب الغاز مرة أخرى ويضغطه الى المكثف وتتكرر العملية حتى تنخفض الحرارة الى القيمة المطلوبة لمياه الشرب. 
ويتم تصنيع مبخرات مبردات المياه على عدة أشكال بحيث تكون مناسبة لطبيعة عملية التبريد للماء وتعتبر المبخرات مبادلات حرارية وظيفتها الأساسية تبريد المياه حتى تكون مناسبة للشرب في فصل الصيف. 
1- النوع الأول :- الخزان والملف
هو عبارة عن ماسورة ملفوفة وملحومة حول السطح الخارجي 
لخزان المياه حيث يقوم وسيط التبريد بسحب وامتصاص الحرارة من الماء الموجود بالخزان 
ويستخدم هذا النوع من المبخرات عادتاً في برادات المياه الكبيرة 
2 - المبخر الحلزوني وهو عبارة عن ملف على شكل حلزوني من المواسير النحاسية يحيط به ملف حلزوني آخر, كما ويوجد هذا المبخر على شكل أنبوب بداخل الأخر وبشكل حلزوني يتدفق بداخله مياه الشرب
حيث يقوم وسيط التبريد بسحب وامتصاص الحرارة من الماء الموجود بالمواسير الخاصة بملف الماء.
Refrigerant Gas5 – مركب التبريد 
هو العنصر الشغال داخل أنابيب دائرة التبريد يأخذ حركة الدوران من الضاغط, فيقوم بسحب ( امتصاص) حرارة المياه الموجودة في المبخر والتخلص منها في المكثف.
.R134a ويستخدم مركب التبريد صديق البيئة​*


----------



## ibrahim nassar (28 فبراير 2011)

4 – الدارة الكهربائية لبرادات المياه : - 
لا تختلف أجزاء الدارة الكهربائية لبرادات المياه كثيرا عن لدارت الكهربائية لأي جهاز تبريد حيث تحتوي على محرك الضاغط وقاطع حماية ( الاوفرلود ) ومرحل كهربائي بأنواعه وحسب قدرة الضاغط ( ريلاى تيار او فولت او ثيرموستور ptc ) ويضاف الى ذلك مكثف كهربائي ( كباستور تقويم ) وقاطع تيار ( فيوز ) ومفتاح تشغيل للتبريد والتسخين وسخان الماء الحار وقواطع حرارية للسخان
 ومصابيح إشارة ملونة ( احمر , اخضر , اصفر ) والأهم من ذلك منظم درجات الحرارة (الثيرموستات ) ​شرح مختصر لوظيفة أجزاء​الدارة الكهربائية البسيطة لبرادات المياه​التعرف على أجزاء الدارة الكهربائية لبرادات المياه: - ​ 1 – المصدر الكهربائي ( الفيش ) ​2 – علبة التوزيع​3 – منظم درجات الحرارة ( الثيرموستات )​4 – مفتاح تشغيل رئيسي و مصباح إشارة اخضر. ​5 – مصباح إشارة التبريد أصفر ومصباح إشارة التسخين احمر.​6 – مرحل التيار (ريليه التيار )​7 – المحرك الكهربائي للضاغط ​8 – قاطع الوقاية من زيادة الحمل ( الاوفرلود )​9 – أسلاك التوصيل أو الربط بين الأجزاء. ​10 – خط الأرضي للثلاجة . ​هذه كما قلنا مكونات الدارة الكهربائية لبرادات المياه والتي تتكون من بعض الأجزاء التي تقوم على تشغيل وإيقاف عمل دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية والتحكم في درجة الحرارة الماء داخل خزان التبريد وهذه الأجزاء هي : - ​1 - منظم درجات الحرارة ( الثيرموستات )​وظيفته:- يعمل على وصل وفصل التيار الكهربائي عن محرك الضاغط ( بطريقة أوتوماتيكية ) عند القيمة المعير عليها والمطلوبة, ​وهو عبارة عن مفتاح يركب على التوالي في الدارة الكهربائية ومتصل معه جذر حساس بداخله غازله خاصية التمدد والتقلص حيث يتمدد بالحرارة ويتقلص ( ينكمش ) بالبرودة ويركب هذا الجذر في الثلث الأخير من المبخر أو بداخل خزان المياه وذلك للحصول على تبريد كامل في المبخر والخزان . حيث يقوم بتنظيم درجة حرارة الماء حسب درجات الحرارة المرغوبة وذلك عن طريق التحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف محرك الضاغط ​· حيث يستخدم ثرموستات(مبرد ماء) في البرادات حتى لا يسمح بتجمد الماء بداخل خزان الماء
​2 – قاطع الوقاية من زيادة الحمل ( الاوفرلود ) ​وظيفته:- يعمل على فصل التيار الكهربائي عن ملفات محرك الضاغط عند وجود حمل حراري أو كهربائي أعلا من القيمة المعير عليها من قبل الشركة الصانعة. ​ وهو عبارة عن قرص من البلاستيك المقوى بمادة البكلايت وبداخله صفيحة معدنية مكونة من معدنين مقاومتهما الحرارية مختلفة ونقاط تلامس (توصيل ) ومقاومة كهربائية . فعند ارتفاع حرارة جسم الضاغط أو زيادة شدة التيار أكثر من اللازم عن القيمة المعير عليها تتمدد الصفيحة المعدنية وتتقوس مما يؤدي الى فصل نقاط التلامس عن بعضها فتفصل التيار الكهربائي عن ملفات محرك الضاغط . ​3 – المرحل الكهربائي ( الريليه ) : - ​وظيفته:- يعمل على وصل وفصل التيار الكهربائي لملفات تقويم محرك الضاغط مع ملفات دوران محرك الضاغط عند بداية التشغيل , وتتم هذه العملية فقط عند بداية التشغيل لمحرك الضاغط فيمر التيار الكهربائي في ملف المرحل محدثا مجالا مغناطيسيا يؤدي الى رفع قلب المرحل الى أعلى وتوصيل التيار الكهربائي الى ملف التقويم مع الدوران فيتولد مجالا مغناطيسيا كبيرا داخل ملفات محرك الضاغط قادرا على تشغيل محرك الضاغط . ​وتكون هذه العملية لحظية فعندما يدور محرك الضاغط وتصل سرعته الى 75% من دورانه ينعدم ( يختفي ) المجال المغناطيسي من ملف المرحل فيعود القلب مرة أخرى الى وضعة وكلما عمل محرك الضاغط تعود نفس الخطوات مرة أخرى وهكذا . ​4 – المحرك الكهربائي للضاغط ( محرك الضاغط ) : -​ وظيفته:- يعمل على تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية الى مغناطيسية ثم يحولها الى طاقة حركية لتشغيل الجزء الميكانيكي للضاغط , فتتحول الطاقة الحركية الدوارة الى حركة ترددية في الضواغط الترددية و دورا نية في الضواغط الدوارة ​ويسمي ضاغط محكم القفل لان المحرك الكهربائي والميكانيكي مجموعين مع بعضهما البعض بواسطة البراغي وموضوعين داخل غلاف اسطواني وملحومين بلحام القوس الكهربائي مع إضافة كمية من زيت التبريد .​5 – المكثفات الكهربائية :- ​وظيفته : - مساعدة المحرك الكهربائي للضاغط على التغلب على حالة السكون لمحرك الضاغط , وذلك بتوليد مجال مغناطيسي عالي في ملفات التقويم ( البدء ) عند بداية الإقلاع للمحرك وذلك لتقليل زمن التشغيل ويعمل على تحسين معامل القدرة للضاغط بإعطائه عزما إضافيا أثناء بدء الدوران وتقليل من قيمة التيار المسحوب .
هذه معظم أجزاء برادة المياه ارجوا أن تعم الفائدة للجميع و أسال الله أن يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتنا يوم القيامة 
 وابتغاء مرضاة الله 
 ربي اغفر لي ولوالدي ولجميع المسلمين 
والله ولي التوفيق والموفق ​


----------



## ibrahim nassar (2 مارس 2011)

اسئلة برادات المياه
السؤال الأول:- ضع علامة ( √) أمام العبارة الصحيحة وعلامة ( x ) أمام العبارة الخاطئة للأسئلة التالية : - (30 علامة) 
 ( ) 1 – يجب استبدال قطع غيار مبرد الماء بحيث تكون مطابقة لمواصفات الشركة الصانعة . ​( ) 2 - تعتمد عملية تبريد الماء للبرادة على سحب حرارة المياه من خلال دائرة تبريد الميكانيكي . ​( ) 3 - يجب فصل التيار الكهربائي عند إجراء صيانة الدائرة الكهربائية لمبرد الماء حتى ولو كانت بسيطة .​( ) 4 - المؤقت الزمني ( التايمر ) عبارة عن جهاز يعمل على تنظيم عملية تبريد الماء في المبردات العادية.​( ) 5 - يعمل ( الثيرموستات )لمبرد الماء على فصل التيار عن المسخن عندما تصل حرارة المبخر 10ْس.​( ) 6 - زيادة شحنة غاز مركب التبريد في دائرة التبريد للمبرد يقلل من كفاءة تبريد المبرد. ​( ) 7 - يجب تحديد سبب عطل الضاغط القديم لبرادة المياه وإصلاح العطل قبل استبداله بجديد.​( ) 8  – ينصح بعودة مركب التبريد الى الضاغط بشكل سائل لتحسين ورفع كفاءة عمله.​( ) 9 - يصنع جسم مبرد الماء من مقاطع حديدية ومغطى بصفائح صاج على شكل صندوق .​( ) 10 – لا يلزم تجربة تشغيل المسخن الكهربائي الجديد قبل تركيبة مكان التالف لمبرد الماء . ​ ( ) 11 – لقياس درجة حرارة ماء الشرب المبرد بواسطة مبرد الماء نستخدم ثيرمو ميتر رقمي . ​( ) 12 – عند نقل مبرد الماء من مكان الى أخر قم بتشغيلها مباشرة. ​( ) 13 - يفضل وضع وتركيب مبرد الماء في مكان جيد التهوية وجاف. ​( ) 14 – لإجراء اختبار صلاحية المكثف الكهربائي ( الكباستو) قم بتفريغ شحنة بعد اختبار. ​( ) 15 – تركب وحدة التكثيف لمبردات الماء الكبيرة بالجزء العلوي منها. ​


----------



## ibrahim nassar (2 مارس 2011)

أسئلة برادات المياه
ضع دائرة حول الرمز الدال للإجابة الصحيحة للأسئلة التالية: - (45 علامة)​*1- **فرق الجهد الكهربائي الذي تعمل علية مبردات الماء المنزلية هو :-*​* 90 **او 180 v** ( أ).*
* 150 **او 280v **(ب)  *
* 110 **او 220v** (ج) *
* 220 ** او 380v** (د) *
*2- **لقياس شدة التيار الكهربائي الذي يسحبه سخان مبرد الماء يستخدم جهاز:-*

*( أ) - فولتميتر*​*(ب) - أمبيروميتر*​*(ج) - أوم ميتر*​*(د) - واط ميتر*​*3 **– لاختبار مقاومة ملف محرك الضاغط لبرادة المياه نختار مفتاح اختيار تدريج الجهاز على وضعية:*
*  (a) - ** ( أ )*​* (v) _ ** (ب)*​* (**Ω)  **(ج) - *​* (w)** (د ) _ *​*4 **– لمعرفة قدرة السخان الكهربائي لبرادة المياه من لوحة معلومات البرادة نبحث عن قراءة :*

*( أ ) – الامبير .*​*( ب ) – الفولت .*​*( ج) - الواط .*​*( د) – الهيرتز .*​*5 **– المبخر المستخدم في مبردات المياه يركب داخل خزان الماء بطريقة:-*

* ( أ ) – ماسورة ملفوفة وملحومة على سطح خزان الماء.*​*( ب ) – مبادل حراري على شكل ماسورتين ملفوفتين معا للماء ولمركب التبريد.*​*( ج ) - ماسورة ملفوفة على شكل ملف وموضوعة بداخل خزان الماء.*​*( د ) - ما ذكر صحيح .*​ 
*6 **- الجزء الذي يعمل على فصل الكهرباء عن محرك الضاغط عندما تصل حرارة الماء للبرادة للقيمة المطلوبة هو : *

*( أ ) - المؤقت الزمني .*​*( ب ) – منظم إذابة الثلج .*​*( ج ) – مرحل التيار .*​*( د ) – منظم درجات الحرارة.*​*7 **– الهدف من تركيب الزعانف على سطح أنابيب وحدة التكثيف للبرادات الكبيرة هو*

*( أ ) – إكساب المكثف منظرا جميلا .*​*( ب ) – حماية مواسير المكثف من الصدمات.*​*( ج ) – زيادة مساحة سطح التبادل الحراري.*​*( د ) – سرعة تجميد رطوبة الهواء بداخله. *​*8 – استمرار مبرد الماء بالعمل فترة طويلة دون توقف مع انخفاض حرارة ماء الشرب فإن السبب تلف *​* ( أ ) - منظم درجات الحرارة . ( ب ) - مرحل التيار .*​*( ج ) - قاطع الوقاية من الحمل . ( د ) – محرك الضاغط.*​*9 – وحدة قياس سعة المكثف الكهربائي ( الكباستو ) المستخدم في بردات المياه الكبيرة هو -*​*( أ ) – الميكرو فاراد ( ب ) - الفولت .*​*( ج ) – الامبير ( د ) – الآوم .*​*10 – مبردات المياه يتم تنظيم عمل دورة التبريد والسخان الكهربائي عن طريق: -*​*( أ ) – مرحل التيار ( ب ) – منظم حرارة للماء البارد وأخر للحار. *​*( ج) – قاطع الوقاية من الحمل ( د ) – المؤقت الزمني ( التايمر ).*​*11 – وظيفة صمام خدمة الضاغط في وحدة التكثيف لبرادة المياه الكبيرة هي: -*​*( أ ) – إجراء أعمال تعبئة ( الغاز ) مركب التبريد فقط .*​* ( ب ) – تسجيل قراءات الضغوط فقط . *​*( ج ) – إجراء عملية الضغط والتفريغ والصيانة فقط. *​*( د ) - ما ذكر صحيح .*​ 
*12 – تتم عملية تزيت الأجزاء المتحركة في الضواغط المحكمة القفل الخاصة بمبردات المياه بطريقة *​*( أ ) – التزييت اليدوي .*​*( ب ) – مضخة الزيت .*​*( ج ) - التزييت الذاتي ( الطرطشة ) .*​*( د ) - ما ذكر صحيح. *​*13 – وحدة التكثيف لبرادة المياه الكبيرة يتم تبريدها بواسطة مروحة يسمى المكثف مبرد:- *​*( أ ) – بالماء.*​*( ب ) – بالماء والهواء.*​*( ج ) – بالهواء الطبيعي.*​*( د ) - بالهواء ألقسري ( الجبري ) . *​*14 – من الأجزاء الرئيسة لدورة التبريد الميكانيكية لمبرد الماء هو *​*( أ ) – المجفف.*​*( ب ) – المر كم .*​*( ج ) – المبادل الحراري.*​*( د ) – الأنبوبة الشعرية . *​* 15 – تكون حالة مركب التبريد أثناء مروره في ألأنبوبة الشعرية وقبل دخوله الى مبخر برادة الماء: -*​*( أ ) – غازية.*​*( ب ) – سائلة.*​*( ج ) – غازية وسائلة معا .*​*( د ) - لا شيء مما ذكر صحيح.*​


----------



## alno3man (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك مجهود تشكر عليه:77:


----------



## ahmednagy2015 (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عربي عصامي (1 يونيو 2015)

هل أستطيع أن أبرد خزان ماء بهذه الطريقه؟؟

لدي خزان ماء فايبر حجمه 1000 غالون

هل أستطيع أن أركب بعض أجزاء الثلاجه على هذا الخزان ليبرد الماء الموجود فيه؟ لا أريد درجة التجمد لكن من 15-20 خاصة وقت الصيف الحار.


----------



## ابراهيم احمد مرسى (8 يونيو 2015)

لدي سؤال من فضلكم عندي مبرد مياه للشرب من النوع الذي لايعمل وحدة التبريد المتعارف عليها وانما يعمل علي كارته اليكترونيه واداة للتبريد ملتصقه بجدار خزان الميان الصغير الذي مثبت به الصنبور اود من حضراتكم معرقة طريقة تشغيل المبردوظيفة ادة التبريد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

